# sunroof button problem



## Fefetron (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with the one of the sunroof buttons.










The one on the right doesn't move anything, the other one on the left make the two kinds of movements, I mean totally open and the not open, just a little up.

The problem is when I'm trying to close it is dificult to get the perfect close position. 

any ideas? I already checked the fuses.

thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Technical Problems & Solutions :: T31 Sunroof Issues | Runboard

Check out the above link, and search the Aussy forum a bit. The reset procedure seems to be the same in the T31 and our T30 versions

They also suggest wd40 to lubricate and clean the tracks. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HI All,
I just found this 
http://www.********.com/archives/all-infiniti-sunroof-motor-adjustment-repair.html

On ours both buttons work but when I am closing it after sliding it open it doesnt quite go to the proper closed position. I can get it there with the up down adjustment, but it stopped closing properly this spring. I will try the adjustment procedure described in the above link and report back. Good luck with yours.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For some reason it didnt paste the link properly 
http://www.********.com/archives/all-infiniti-sunroof-motor-adjustment-repair.html

otherwise its www.********.com/archives/all-infinity-sunroof-motor-adjustment-repair.html


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

words being starred out above are ******** and the ... is replacing -infinity-sunroof-motor-adjustme * the nt is the end of adjutment


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why can the words Nico club not appear here? And is there any reason I cannnot upload a picture directly from my computer?


----------

